# Goldfish Bite and Illness



## Hector Fishy 2222009 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have 2 Black Moors they have white spots, can a heater save their life???? Help me!!! I live aroun dthe Equator and the water is quite cold. IS the cold water a reason of the fish illnesses? PLSSS!! One is lying on the bottom now!!!!!


2. I have a 30 Gallon tank, with 2 black moors and 2 Ryukin. The biggest is the Ryukin which is almost 10cm long. It likes to bite the other 3 fishes, especially the black moors. Their tails are injured. I put her in a quarantine tank now. Should I leave it there? Pls give me an answer. It seems sad in the 1 gallon tank.:-(


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you know the tempt. of the tank?
You should be able to treat the fish with a med such as quick cure. Takes longer with no heat, but will still work.
You may have to buy another large tank or find a new home for the ryukin. There is no real way to make fish get along. The ick could be a result from stress from fighting or poor water quality, or sometimes they just get it.
Do you have water test results? Extra water changes may also help in removing the ick, along with the ick meds.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I think 4 goldfish would do best in a 55g tank.


----------

